

All Google services are carbon neutral since 2007. - rryan
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/09/how-our-cloud-does-more-with-less.html

======
rryan
Also, using Google services (even YouTube) is the energy equivalent of leaving
a light on for 3 hours. Pretty amazing.

